# passport expiring quicker than permits



## inka0582 (Mar 19, 2014)

my passport is expiring quicker than my relative permit. I am planning soon to travel to my country to change my passport. My question is Can I re-enter South Africa with my new passport and just show my old passport with my relative permit in it? And how can I later transfer my permit to my new passport? thank you


----------

